# Modbus RS485 Ascii



## vollmi (19 Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen

Ich versuch grad mit ner Wago 750-653/003-000 Klemme eine Modbuskommunikation aufzubauen. Allerdings kriege ich keine Antwort vom Slave.  (Modbus Treiber MB_TIME_OUT)

Ich hab dann einfach mal ein Oszilloskop angehängt um mal zu schauen ob wenigstens was an den Bus rausgeht oder ob ich softwaremässig schon nicht rauskommen.







Auf den Bildern seht ihr die Aufzeichnung. Offenbar kommt vom mir ein Telegramm auf den Bus. Und vom Partner kommt auch ne Antwort nur sieht der Pegel ganz anders aus als der von mir.
Die grossen Ausschläge sind von der Wago Klemme. Die kleinen ganz am Schluss, offenbar eine Antwort vom Slave, denn die kommen nicht mehr wenn ich den Slave abhänge.

Im zweiten Bild ist das Schema wie ich angeschlossen habe.





Was könnte ich hier falsch machen?


----------



## Dr.M (19 Oktober 2011)

sieht irgendwie aus wie zwei verschiedene Leitungscodes. Sind beide Teilnehmer für Modbus? Gibts evtl irgendwelche Schnittstelleneinstellungen an den Teilen?


----------



## Michael.Uray (31 Oktober 2011)

Hi vollmi,

ich vermute einmal ein Problem mit dem Busabschluss.
Eventuell erfordert dein Gerät (abhängig vom jeweiligen Treiberbaustein und Verschaltung) eine Bus Polarisierung (Pull Up und Pull Down Widerstände) bzw. einen Kondensator im Abschluß.
Siehe Bsp. auf Seite 5:
http://dokumentacia.schneider-electric.sk/pdf/ATV31Modbus_manEN03.pdf

Hier ist sonst auch noch einiges darüber zu finden:
http://www.modbus.org/docs/Modbus_over_serial_line_V1_02.pdf

lg.
Michi


----------



## WAGO (2 November 2011)

Hallo Vollmi,

bitte überprüfe Deine Schnittstellenparameter an dem Modbus-Baustein. Bei FlowControl sollte bei 2-Drahtverbindungen "Halbduplex" oder "4" stehen.


Bei weiteren Fragen könnt Ihr uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

